# coach battery does not charge 35 Pace Arrow 1999



## BigJoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi there,

IÂ´ve a problem with the coach battery. The battery will be charged only when the generator is running or when the RV is pluged in at a campground, not when the engine is running.
There is a big black electronic box under the front hood, left side.
In the box is a kind of relay or solenoid, Master Electronic Control, NI-4412.
Does anybody know if this solenoid is responsible for charging the coach battery, when the battery for the engine is full enough?


----------



## LEN (Sep 10, 2013)

Most RV's don't come from the factory setup to charge the coach batteries. But there is an add on system called BIRD that, when the chassis batteries get full will transfer charge to the coach batteries. Also one can set a jumper wire from the coach to the chassis but then you could discharge both and be caught with dead batteries and no emergency start. But to your question, it could be a bad solenoid, that is the way a bird works by using the solenoid to jump the two battery set together. Read the voltage on each side of the solenoid and see if it is the same as the battery banks. If so this could be the problem. Has it charge both banks before and just not working now?

LEN


----------



## BigJoe (Sep 11, 2013)

LEN;84501 said:
			
		

> Most RV's don't come from the factory setup to charge the coach batteries. But there is an add on system called BIRD that, when the chassis batteries get full will transfer charge to the coach batteries. Also one can set a jumper wire from the coach to the chassis but then you could discharge both and be caught with dead batteries and no emergency start. But to your question, it could be a bad solenoid, that is the way a bird works by using the solenoid to jump the two battery set together. Read the voltage on each side of the solenoid and see if it is the same as the battery banks. If so this could be the problem. Has it charge both banks before and just not working now?
> 
> LEN



Thanks Len, I understand. Yes, before our vacation both  batterys get charged. 
Perhaps you remember, I use the RV only for vacations when IÂ´m in the US.
I will try to get a new part......


----------

